# top sirlion



## LarryWolfe (May 1, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> i picked up a nice look'in top sirlion and the grocery store yesterday.  planning to salt and pepper an hour before grilling.  anyone have a better idea?



Brian top sirloin is my favorite steak, matter of fact we had it last night.  I'd do it exactly as you plan, except I'd hold off on salting it until right before you through it on the grill.  Salt too soon and it'll pull the moisture out of the steak.  IMO TS is the best dang steak you can get for the money, as long as it's not over cooked!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, what Larry said! The only thing I like better is Tri Tip!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 1, 2006)

I like rib steak...even though you need to cut around a lot of the fat to get to the meat...it is by far the most flavorful IMHO...I love it!!  

Sounds like you got a good plan Brian...1TG is a good cooker!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 1, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1su36y4u]Yeah, what Larry said! The only thing I like better is Tri Tip!



isn't top sirlion a slice of tri-tip?  i know tri-tip and sirlion are similar.[/quote:1su36y4u]

Tri-Tip is the bottom sirloin.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 1, 2006)

That will explain why it tastes so much like sirloin!  #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 1, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":279d73j4]Tri-Tip is the bottom sirloin.



ahhh.  after this is grilled do you cut into slices like london broil or just put it on a plat and have at it?[/quote:279d73j4]

Depending on the size we eat them like steak.  But you could certainly slice it like a flank steak.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 1, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":47576oa3]Tri-Tip is the bottom sirloin.



ahhh.  after this is grilled do you cut into slices like london broil or just put it on a plat and have at it?[/quote:47576oa3]

I slice mine up like a london broil. After I found these, I haven't bought a london broil since!


----------



## Puff1 (May 1, 2006)

I agree, Top Sirloin is the best steak for the $
Unless like Larry said you cook it to long, then it isn't worth a sheeeaattt!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 1, 2006)

after everyone talking about sirloin, I went and bought one yesterday and grilled it up last night...jaccarded it pretty good and cooked it 
close to perfect.  I must admit, the flavor was excellent, and the price was too.

  More tender than I thought.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> after everyone talking about sirloin, I went and bought one yesterday and grilled it up last night...jaccarded it pretty good and cooked it
> close to perfect.  *I must admit, the flavor was excellent, and the price was too.
> 
> More tender than I thought*.



That's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":264bl4rv][quote="Larry Wolfe":264bl4rv]Tri-Tip is the bottom sirloin.



ahhh.  after this is grilled do you cut into slices like london broil or just put it on a plat and have at it?[/quote:264bl4rv]

I slice mine up like a london broil. After I found these, I haven't *bought a london broil* since![/quote:264bl4rv]

 #-o      :-X


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I slice mine up like a london broil. After I found these, I haven't *bought a london broil* since![/quote:1eimcs40]

 #-o      :-X[/quote:1eimcs40]

 :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2006)

I'll go ahead and take the credit for turning everyone onto sirloin!!  8-[


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3my1w6xk]I'll go ahead and take the credit for turning everyone onto sirloin!!  8-[



gee thanks larry.  i don't know what we'd do w/out you.   :^o    [/quote:3my1w6xk]
I don't either. #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2006)

Cut me a break Fellers.  Cappy can't invent everything!


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Cut me a break Fellers.  Cappy can't invent everything!


According to him.... he can.  8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2006)

Larry didn't invent it, he just told folks about it.  I invented the Morgan Broil a long time ago...so folks call it by the name you've been using.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2006)

[quote="brian j"  all i know is that it's on CAB top sirloin is on sale at giant.    :!:[/quote]

  The correct spelling is CAP top sirloin.  You're welcome.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

Jaccard makes the crappiest cut great


----------



## john pen (May 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I'll go ahead and take the credit for turning everyone onto sirloin!!  8-[



Ummm..but I ..aaaa..oh never mind, it just dosent matter... :vent:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2006)

no, the correct spelling is

*C*aptain's *A*ngus *P*roduct.

The finest available.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

:pop:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2006)

Brian, long before there were cows, I was serving the best cuts of beef available.  Ask Lake High, President of the SCBA.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2006)

ok, I didn't really invent beef.

Only pork.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 2, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1kq9641f]ok, I didn't really invent beef.
> 
> Only pork.



i thought it was bull you invented.[/quote:1kq9641f]

Nope, just the stuff that lands in a wet piling mess behind them  :lmao:  :joy:  :bow:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1vjuezzk]ok, I didn't really invent beef.
> 
> Only pork.



i thought it was bull you invented.[/quote:1vjuezzk] :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 2, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> no, the correct spelling is
> 
> *C*aptain's *A*ngus *P*roduct.
> 
> The finest available.



*C*aptains *A*$$ *P*ropels


----------



## Puff1 (May 2, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2vno3nt4]no, the correct spelling is
> 
> *C*aptain's *A*ngus *P*roduct.
> 
> The finest available.



*C*aptains *A*$$ *P*ropels[/quote:2vno3nt4]

 :lmao:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

You think CAB would cook better on a gator or a klose?


----------



## john pen (May 2, 2006)

CrazyWhiteMan said:
			
		

> You think CAB would cook better on a gator or a klose?



And after it was cooked, would it hold better in a cooler or a Carlisle/Cambros ?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

John i was drinking when i noticed you avatar and it shot thru my nose! Damn that is funny!


----------



## john pen (May 2, 2006)

CrazyWhiteMan said:
			
		

> John i was drinking when i noticed you avatar and it shot thru my nose! Damn that is funny!



Greg dosen't think so 'cause its not his prescious "Kelly"


----------

